# Shallow Skiff builders



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Hellsbay makes the finest skiff available. Do her justice and rig her light!!!


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Hell's Bay for certain . I guess from your forum name that you primarily 
fish the Keys . Either the Guide or the Marquesa should perform well in
those waters , but don't overlook the Waterman 18 or the Biscayne . The
Islamorada 18 should also be an excellent choice for the Keys . 

All of the above should handle the Yamaha 4s 70 very well , except for the
Marquesa , there , I'm thinking the 4s 90 is the ticket .


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

You said "small beam" and listed the HB Guide and Marquesa. They are 2 of the 3 widest beam boats in the HB fleet. They likely float in more than the 5" you are looking for. I'd think more along the lines of a Waterman or Pro in the HB line with your horsepower preference. 
If you can spring for the Chittum on your list, I'd highlight the rest of them with a magic marker.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been on every hull you mentioned except the Chittum and they're all impressive, but the BT Strike/F70 is my favorite and easily the best technical skiff I've ever fished. I ran a Maverick for ten years and currently own a BT3/F70 but really love the Strike for its draft and effortless poling. It also eats up the chop as well as its bigger brother. The fit and finish is as good as HB's and you can get a 2014 Strike/F70 for $31,500. That includes a standard Atlas jackplate and trailer, too.


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Check out the new BT Elite, looks like its around the size of the strike


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> You said "small beam" and listed the HB Guide and Marquesa. They are 2 of the 3 widest beam boats in the HB fleet. They likely float in more than the 5" you are looking for. I'd think more along the lines of a Waterman or Pro in the HB line with your horsepower preference.
> If you can spring for the Chittum on your list, I'd highlight the rest of them with a magic marker.


Actually, the Hellsbay Guide floats in 4 1/2 inches. Big difference in my my opinion.


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

I said "likely float in more than 5"..." What is the "big difference in your opinion?" .5 inch? 3 inches? 10 inches? You can't measure the "big difference" because I didn't give a set number. I simply stated it "likely" floated in more than 5". Anyone can look at a manufacturer's website to see what they claim. If you've spent more than one day in a flats skiff you realize claims aren't real world #'s. If he wants a "small beam" skiff the Guide isn't it. Wasn't knocking the boat. Simply helping shed light on a possible choice that clearly didn't fit his criteria.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just want to add one to your list:
http://spearflatsskiffs.com/


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> I said "likely float in more than 5"..." What is the "big difference in your opinion?" .5 inch? 3 inches? 10 inches? You can't measure the "big difference" because I didn't give a set number. I simply stated it "likely" floated in more than 5". Anyone can look at a manufacturer's website to see what they claim. If you've spent more than one day in a flats skiff you realize claims aren't real world #'s. If he wants a "small beam" skiff the Guide isn't it. Wasn't knocking the boat. Simply helping shed light on a possible choice that clearly didn't fit his criteria.


Your giving him the wrong information. "Likely float in more than 5 inches". Sometimes the manufacturer's website is clearly the best place to get the correct information from. Personally, I don't see a big difference between a 73" beam and a 79" beam.


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

> > I said "likely float in more than 5"..." What is the "big difference in your opinion?" .5 inch? 3 inches? 10 inches? You can't measure the "big difference" because I didn't give a set number. I simply stated it "likely" floated in more than 5". Anyone can look at a manufacturer's website to see what they claim. If you've spent more than one day in a flats skiff you realize claims aren't real world #'s. If he wants a "small beam" skiff the Guide isn't it. Wasn't knocking the boat. Simply helping shed light on a possible choice that clearly didn't fit his criteria.
> 
> 
> Your giving him the wrong information.   "Likely float in more than 5 inches".  Sometimes the manufacturer's website is clearly the best place to get the correct information from.   Personally, I don't see a big difference between a 73" beam and a 79" beam.


So likely half an inch in draft is a "big difference" and half of a foot in beam is not a "big difference" I think I understand now. :
I didn't intend to ignite another 7 page b.s. thread about HB. But to make myself clear: I stand by my OPINION (please refer to your signature line) that the Guide LIKELY draws more than 5" and there are other HB offerings that will meet horsepower requirements and meet his wish for less beam. This is a forum intended for expressing opinions, and the OP asked for them by posing this question on an Internet forum. There's mine. That simple.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> So likely half an inch in draft is a "big difference" and half of a foot in beam is not a "big difference" I think I understand now.  :
> I didn't intend to ignite another 7 page b.s. thread about HB. But to make myself clear: I stand by my OPINION (please refer to your signature line) that the Guide LIKELY draws more than 5" and there are other HB offerings that will meet horsepower requirements and meet his wish for less beam. This is a forum intended for expressing opinions, and the OP asked for them by posing this question on an Internet forum. There's mine. That simple.


Your right, we all have our own opinions.   Some are bigger than others.....   Maybe the HB Pro and Waterman do fit his needs better.  To bad they draft likely more than 5" like the Guide on his list.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Take a picture of a loaded guide in 4 1/2 inches and then people will believe it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> Just want to add one to your list:
> http://spearflatsskiffs.com/


X2. This list may get long but his skiffs are a work of art..


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey,
   Check out the Mosquito Bay Skiffs. Builder has been in business since 1971. Here is a picture of 1 of 2 of his models at a local show. Here is his number 407-299-2190 ask for O V.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Somebody posted this on another similar thread. 

http://www.flyboatworks.com


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Your list pretty much includes the top manufactures just setup demos on the models you think will fit your needs best and then decide.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Every time draft is brought up on here there is a cat fight about who's is the skinniest. In 10" fish will push the water and you can see the V or hump. It doesn't mater if it's 10" or 5" you are still able to see the fish. At 3 1/2" the size of the fish is limited. 30 lb. reds are not going to be in 3 1/2"

Just say'en


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> Every time draft is brought up on here there is a cat fight about who's is the skinniest. In 10" fish will push the water and you can see the V or hump. It doesn't mater if it's 10" or 5" you are still able to see the fish. At 3 1/2" the size of the fish is limited. 30 lb. reds are not going to be in 3 1/2"
> 
> Just say'en


With all do respect, that's what sets us apart from everybody else. We experience a different type of fishing that only we truely understand. There are to many places that are fished where only a select few of boats can reach. There's nothing worse than to see a 10+ bonefish with his back out of the water and not being able to reach him. And if and when you do, the take, the fight, will never be forgotten. Same goes for redfish and snook, so many places come to mind that are only accessable with a skinny boat at the right tide. Whether it's blowing 20-25 knots or not. 

Hellsbay, with out a doubt, floats skinnier and runs better in a chop than any other skiff of its class.


----------



## ocx (Sep 28, 2013)

What a complete and utter crock of bullshit. Ask Tom Gordon on his opinion on the barges today.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

With all due respect Capt. E. At one point in time HB without doubt made the most advanced, lightest shallowest family of skiffs. Today however there are many other builders who are building lighter, shallower skiffs. 

Please understand I have nothing against HB. I wish them nothing but the best and they make a very good skiff with impeccable fit and finish. The competition has stepped up in the past decade and have vastly improved their game. 

For what it's worth, I'll be spending all day tomorrow running and poling a Gordon Waterman tiller in Mingo. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's too bad Jan, if i was making the trip to Flamingo
I'd at least try to get some fishing in... :


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

> What a complete and utter crock of bullshit. Ask Tom Gordon on his opinion on the barges today.


Barges ?..... We don't need no stinkin' barges !


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > Every time draft is brought up on here there is a cat fight about who's is the skinniest. In 10" fish will push the water and you can see the V or hump. It doesn't mater if it's 10" or 5" you are still able to see the fish. At 3 1/2" the size of the fish is limited. 30 lb. reds are not going to be in 3 1/2"
> >
> > Just say'en
> 
> ...


I'm thinking 10 pages + on this thread. Any takers. Btw, I blasted out of bio lab yesterday while I watched a Waterman get stuck before the first marker and pole out to the channel so.. This whole bickering over inches gets a little out of hand sometimes. Eventually, I'm going to an elite build hovercraft so you all can kiss my arse


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Ford or Chevy. That is the question. Everyone has an opinion on their best boat. I buy a boat or fix One up with how I'm going to fish. no matter how shallow you go remember your hull will be taking the beating when you hit bottom. Your motor is one of the most important things i think. If you want to go skinny take an airboat hull and put a motor on that. 
IMO just buy a skiff for the type of fishing and boating your going to do. Main areas would be a clean running motor, no hull damage, solid transom and sound trailer. Good luck


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

it all boils down to wetted surface and weight.....

Sometimes I think it is better to see the fish get away like letting a buck walk just because......."it is a beautiful day and all is rt. in my world"

enjoy the day!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When your on a flat and your boat hits bottom because of water depth then just get out and wade. It's more fun


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> it all boils down to wetted surface and weight.....
> 
> Sometimes I think it is better to see the fish get away like letting a buck walk just because......."it is a beautiful day and all is rt. in my world"
> 
> enjoy the day!


Thankyou, unfortunately our grandchildren will never know ^this feeling, so we must not take it for granted


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Two pages in and not one post about East Cape? Am I on the right board? 

TurnMeLoose - you are not going to find a boat that drafts 5" - 7" with a 90 hp 4 stroke. You'll be hard pressed to find one with a 4 stroke 70 that drafts under 7". If you want a true 5" draft you need to consider a micro and step down in engine size. You'll need a 30 or 40 hp engine to get that draft.

The numbers you see on sites are subjective, including the Hells Bay numbers thrown around above. But it sounds like you are looking for two different boats - an 18' with a 90 hp won't get you 5" no matter who builds it. Check out the 16' and 17' boats with 30s and 40s on them. These are small beam and will get you as skinny as possible. Go simple - don't load it down with extras.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Groves is right. If you need sub 5" then you should look more towards the whipray. My whipray doesnt have a liner and f40 and will get sub 5". I keep my super light with flush side console and only a couple gallons of gas and the push pole.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

TurnMeLooseFlKeys ,

I assume since you specified the 2 Yamaha outboards , the 4 stroke 70 and the 4 stroke 90 , 
that you already own both . Correct ? I also assume that you primarily fish the Keys ( hence
your forum name ) . Correct ? I also assume that your preference for a relatively narrow
beamed skiff suggests that you intend to to do some serious poling . Correct ? 

I further assume that your stated draft requirements ( 5" to 7" ) are baseline draft figures 
( motor , fuel , dockside draft before boarded with anglers and gear ) . Correct ? I assume
that your length requirement ( 17' to 18' ) is based on an understand of open water 
handling capabilities . Correct ?

I also assume that you were hoping for qualified responses and opinions from those of
us on this forum who have some mileage on the skiffs you expressed an interest in and
some understanding of the waters you need them to handle . Correct ?

Now that is a lot of assumption . You could probably clarify a little . But if I were you ,
I would be disappointed in the dearth of qualified responses you have received so far .
Nothing from Islamorada 18 owners , nothing from East Cape Fury owners , nothing from
Hell's Bay Guide or Marquesa owners . Only suggestions that you consider the skiffs
we own or some other skiff we know about , but have never set foot in . You probably
appreciate the suggestions , I'm sure they are thoughtful , well informed suggestions ,
but there is no substitute for hands on the pole experience . There are some qualified
evaluations posted on earlier pages of this section about some of the skiffs of interest .
The Maverick HPXS , for example . Have you looked at those ?

I believe that most of the skiffs you mentioned will get the job done , but if you are like
me , you want a skiff that surprises you every day you use it just how good it really is ,
not realize little by little that you made a mistake . Good hunting .

Oh , and be wary of cleverly disguised commercials .


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

TurnMeLooseFlKeys ,

I assume since you specified the 2 Yamaha outboards , the 4 stroke 70 and the 4 stroke 90 , 
that you already own both . Correct ? I also assume that you primarily fish the Keys ( hence
your forum name ) . Correct ? I also assume that your preference for a relatively narrow
beamed skiff suggests that you intend to to do some serious poling . Correct ? 

I further assume that your stated draft requirements ( 5" to 7" ) are baseline draft figures 
( motor , fuel , dockside draft before boarded with anglers and gear ) . Correct ? I assume
that your length requirement ( 17' to 18' ) is based on an understanding of open water 
handling capabilities . Correct ?

I also assume that you were hoping for qualified responses and opinions from those of
us on this forum who have some mileage on the skiffs you expressed an interest in and
some understanding of the waters you need them to handle . Correct ?

Now that is a lot of assumption . You could probably clarify a little . But if I were you ,
I would be disappointed in the dearth of qualified responses you have received so far .
Nothing from Islamorada 18 owners , nothing from East Cape Fury owners , nothing from
Hell's Bay Guide or Marquesa owners . Only suggestions that you consider the skiffs
we own or some other skiff we know about , but have never set foot in . You probably
appreciate the suggestions , I'm sure they are thoughtful , well informed suggestions ,
but there is no substitute for hands on the pole experience . There are some qualified
evaluations posted on earlier pages of this section about some of the skiffs of interest .
The Maverick HPXS , for example . Have you looked at those ?

I believe that most of the skiffs you mentioned will get the job done , but if you are like
me , you want a skiff that surprises you every day you use it just how good it really is ,
not realize little by little that you made a mistake . Good hunting .

Oh , and be wary of commercials disguised as posts .


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Turnmeloose, you should stop by the March Merkin Tournament down at the Key West Yacht Club next week.  I'd be willing to bet that every skiff on your list will be represented there.  Both Beavertails you mentioned will be fishing it and one of the all new BT Elites will be on hand, too.  I'm also positive that both HBs will be entered.  This will give you a chance to talk to the owners/guides who actually fish them everyday in your chosen location.


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

wow, that Mosquito bay looks interesting. What do you know about 'em?


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey. The builder has been in business since 1971 custom building boats. He has several boat lines he has built. He will help you get what you want in a boat. Just call him 407 229 2190 tell him hunter sent you


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

I was hoping that I would get an e-mailed notification of replies to this thread. 3 pages and I hadn't seen any of it until just now. 


Let me clarify a few things. 
1. I've never owned a true tps (technical poling skiff)
2. Yes, I fish here in the Keys. Grew up in Homestead fishing the upper Keys and Flamingo and have now lived here for over 15 years. 
3. The flats boats I've owned or grew up on include a 1980s Redfisher, a 1992 Redfisher, a 2001 BC Pro Guide 202, and now the current Ranger 191 Cayman. As you can see, none of these are truly shallow skiffs. However, they were all capable boats for the other things I did. Such as watersports, lobstering, diving, sandbar hopping, etc. So something I'm worried about is the loss of other activities by switching to a tps. I don't do watersports anymore, but I'm still gonna want a boat to do some snorkeling and lobstering off of. That right there wipes out pretty much every boat I have on the list. 
4. I said 5-7" because I'd like the boat to start at a draft somewhere close to there before I add options and accessories. I don't need to get into 3 or 4.5" of water. I'm looking for a boat that truly has an 8" or 9" draft once I'm "loaded down" and ready to fish. Here's what I mean by loaded down; full fuel, all tackle on board, cooler full, baitwell full of bait, 2-3 anglers, and the options that I'd add to the skiff. Here are the options; 24V tm, extra battery(s), casting platform on the bow, and maybe a Power Pole (I doubt that, though, because I have 3 8' Shallow Water Anchors that work great on my current ride). So before I'm "loaded down" I've got the extra weight of the tm, battery(s), and a PP if I decide to get one.
5. I want a 17 or 18 footer because of #3 an #4. The smaller skiffs that get into 5" or less just can't handle the other things I need my boat to do. Going back to #3; because I use my boat for more than just fishing, I'm not sure a tps is really what I need. I'd be hard pressed to find a skiff that will allow me to do some lobstering in late July and early August. Also, I really don't want to take a tps the 3 miles offshore to our reefs for some diving. 

So, I'm looking at all my options. I'll either go with a tps and enjoy everything I am ABLE to do with it or just go with a smaller 17 or 18 flats boat that's not a tps. Such as an Action Craft, an older lappy Hewes, a Hoog, a Sea Hunter, or a Silver King. There are advantages and disadvantages to each. With a tps; I'll be fishing more areas because I can get where I've never gone, but losing most of my other boating activities. Without a tps; I'll still be able to do everything I've always done with a boat, yet I won't be fishing but 1-3 inches shallower than I am now. It's a tough choice that I've been mulling over for awhile. As much as I'd love one of these skiffs, it just doesn't truly make sense when I do so much more than fishing out of my boat.

What a debacle to have!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey
Did you have a chance to check out mosquito bay skiffs? These are great boats for a good price. They have several at central fla marine in maitland fl. If you call the builder you can ask any questions you have. OV is waiting for your call right now, 4072992190.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> As much as I'd love one of these skiffs, it just doesn't truly make sense when I do so much more than fishing out of my boat.
> 
> What a debacle to have!


Sounds like you just made your decision....good luck shopping. Be patient and find the right skiff!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I got two words:
   Jon Boat


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Minnow,
Thanks for the info. Very nice looking rig that i had never heard of before. I have sent an E-mail to the company with some questions. waiting to here back. Will prob be down that way in July so I may have to go and check out. 
Have you fished one?


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

There's more to fishing shallow than just draft like knowing the flats you are fishing. I fish flats regularly where the tide drops 6-7 feet in my 18' hpx and stay on schools of fish through outgoing and low tide, flats that people in other shallow draft, high dollar skiffs leave because they're afraid of getting stuck. My skiff needs about 8" to float and I can stay in a flat where a guy in a 6" skiff is about to get stuck, because I have fished that flat for years and watch my tide charts, wind etc. Some places the wind affects the tide by 6" or more so it's about knowing what you're doing as much as the boat sometimes. I have a boat that draws less but I still prefer to fish the hpx unless I'm fishing creeks too narrow for the beam.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Flatsfeet,
I have never fished out of the boat. Others have and have said very good things about the boat, quality of construction and accessabity of compartments. I do not think you will get a response from the builder thru the email. He is not computer savy but call him at the number I gave I my last post and he can answer any questions you have. I'm not sure if the email connects to Central Florida Marine ( this is where the boats are sold from) or somewhere else. At Central Fla Marine they have the only buzz light left there. Very enexpensive but very fun boat. Talk to Mark the owner, tell him a friend of OV Orol (my name is Hunter) sent you there.


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

10-4


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I was hoping that I would get an e-mailed notification of replies to this thread. 3 pages and I hadn't seen any of it until just now.
> 
> 
> Let me clarify a few things.
> ...


Im in about the same boat as you, no pun intended.
In my area (stuart, fl) the dynamics are so broad. I can fish the flats, then 2 minutes later motor over to the jetty/inlet for snook or tarpon, 2 minutes later fish one of the areas bridges for big snook, tarpon or goliath grouper, or 5 minutes later run the beach for tarpon, permit, cobia, or go spearfishing/lobstering on the reef, and last but not least light offshore duty for sails and mahi.

Finding a boat that can do all perfectly doesn't exist but a boat that can do all ok does
A good old fashioned real flats boat is still damn hard to beat in the keys


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok Cut Runner, Now I have to ask; what do you fish from? Is it t he 85 powerskiff?


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Bringing this the thread back to the top...

Now that the summer is finally drawing to an end, I've had the time to mull some things over. I did a lot of fishing, diving, sandbar hopping, and bully-netting this summer. I cannot see giving up all the things I've done this summer by moving to a smaller TPS. So, I'm shopping around for a tiller-powered micro skiff instead. 

I'm looking to get within the range of 16 or 17 feet with a 20-30hp tiller. This skiff will be a lightly rigged flats killer and double as a 2-person bullynetter. 

I'd like any input that any of you have about tiller-powered micro skiffs.

Here's where I'm narrowed down to so far:
The Beavertail Skiffs 16 Micro, the East Cape Glide, and the Skull Island skiff (not the Prowler.) I'm really digging the Skull Island Skiff!

And here's ones I've crossed off the list:
Ankona
Dolphin
Hell's Bay
Fly
IPB
Mitzi
Spear

Have I missed any?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Bringing this the thread back to the top...
> 
> Now that the summer is finally drawing to an end, I've had the time to mull some things over. I did a lot of fishing, diving, sandbar hopping, and bully-netting this summer. I cannot see giving up all the things I've done this summer by moving to a smaller TPS. So, I'm shopping around for a tiller-powered micro skiff instead.
> 
> ...


You missed that Mosquito Bay skiff again, plus Gheenoe, and Riverhawk.

I'm looking for a similar boat, but think a skiff with sponsons like a Caimen or Waterman will squat less for poling solo. (It takes up the same garage space as a 16' boat without sponsons.)

based on the pic on the Honda website the SI needs spray rails badly.

http://marine.honda.com/outboards/motor-detail/BF25-30


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Look at the Spear Glade X, 17'-6" X 6' @ 350#, Tiller model with Stock 25 Yamaha 28 gps. With modded 25 Yamaha 34 gps, 3"-4" draft, poles great. Construction seems good with 1 1/2" cored bottom, high quality components. Very basic skiff, big front and rear platforms and large gunnels. Happy with performance of draft and speed, a 2 stroke 30 or 40 would be great performance.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

My buddy bought that teak SI 16 a few months ago and I wasn't impressed. It was actually a dry ride but then again I was sitting in the middle of the skiff on the jump seat in front of the grab bar. It handled chop really well, cut wakes with ease and had a very smooth ride. The draft was far from the advertised 4". Now I'm sure I'm going to catch hell for this but I hope the other SI owners chime in. I'm not sure if its just the way his skiff is set up or if that teak weighs a lot but I'd be generous if I said it drafted 6". Other than that the boat is really nice. I call it the mini yacht. Super clean lines, awesome fit and finish, but you better stay in the channel ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh forgot to mention it was slow. Again I don't know if it is how it is set up but with the honda 30hp, GPS was like 24mph with both of us and no gear.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

this IS funny ... I stole your photo from THT LOL


----------

